# Adblock-Sperren auf bild.de: Youtuber verklagt Springer



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Adblock-Sperren auf bild.de: Youtuber verklagt Springer*

					Nachdem der Youtuber Tobias Richter vergeblich darauf gewartet hat, dass die Anwälte des Verlages Axel Springer ein Hauptsacheverfahren einleiten, geht man nun selbst in die Offensive und leitet eine sogenannte negative Feststellungsklage gegen bild.de ein.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Adblock-Sperren auf bild.de: Youtuber verklagt Springer*


----------



## D-Wave (9. März 2016)

Hätte auch gerne gespendet war nur leider zu spät dran. Hoffe diese Verbrecher bekommen noch ne saftige Geldstrafe dazu. Und selbst wenn das Geld drauf geht ich denke mal das ist es wert! Bild ist bei mir eh geblockt und ganz ehrlich ich will den Müll gar nicht sehen.


----------



## pizzazz (9. März 2016)

Leute, kann sich keiner hier erbarmen und ein Add-on für Firefox und Co schreiben, dass jede Anwahl auf bild.de hierhin umleitet?
Desinformation – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Schlimm genug, wenn ich in Supermärkte, Tankstellen, oder Zeitschrifthandeln reingehe und dieses Drecksblatt da vorfinde.
Jetzt kommen die auch noch mit Klagen an.
Dabei liest doch niemand, der bei Verstand ist, den Schmierenkram.


----------



## Pu244 (9. März 2016)

Interessant ist eigentlich nur der grundsätzliche Sachverhalt, losgelöst von Bild. Ist es erlaubt die Maßnahmen von Webseitenbetreibern zum Aussperren von Parasiten zu konterkarieren bzw. dafür eine Anleitung zu veröffentlichen. Wann ist etwas "technisch wirksam"? Der DVD Kopierschutz ist es dank seiner 40 Bit Verschlüsselung z.B. nicht, von daher dürfte der momentane Trick von Springer nicht greifen. Es betrifft auch PCGH und alles werbefinanzierte, von daher generell sehr Interessant.

Zum Thema Bild:
wenn jemals Websperren zum verhindern von Hasspropaganda kommen werden, dann wäre das die erste Website, die man draufsetzten sollte,


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Ich meide die Schundecke und bin auch nicht wirklich erpicht darauf einen freien Zugang dafür zu bekommen per Spende. Es gibt wichtigere Sachen wofür man sein Geld ausgeben könnte


----------



## Bummsbirne (9. März 2016)

Einfach diesem Drecksblatt Bild in keinster Weise Aufmerksamkeit schenken. 


Ich seh dieses Bild Klopapier jeden Morgen beim Bäcker.  Obwohl. ..dafür ist mir meine Rosette zu schade.

Wer nach folgender Seite 1 Schlagzeile die Bild noch irgendwie Beachtung schenkt sollte sich mal untersuchen lassen:

"Schmiert hier Per Mertesacker einem Kind einen Popel ins Haar? "


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

Todgesagte leben aber bekanntlich am längsten auch wenn der größte Profiteur der Fischhändler wäre


----------



## Pu244 (9. März 2016)

Im Prinzip fällt hier auf das die meisten dem eigentlich interessanten und wirklich wichtigem, keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, sondern sich auf den Hass auf die Bild "Zeitung" beschränken.

Schade


----------



## pizzazz (9. März 2016)

Unerwünschte Werbung  ist eine Belästigung und in der BRD seit Jahrzehnten nicht legal  (Stichwort Werbung an kalte Adressen). Gegen unerwünschte Werbung  vorzugehen, kann daher niemals illegal sein, solange die Mittel  angemessen sind (Ich darf den Postboten, der Werbung entgegen meiner für ihn deutlichen Willenserklärung (Aufkleber am Briefkasten) einschmeißt, verklagen aber nicht erschießen.)

Das internet ist, wie hier schon ganz richtig  festgestellt wurde, ein pull-medium. Bild.de zeigt den Inhalt seiner  site gegenüber jedermann, der ihn anfordert (ziehen will), ohne dass sich daraus eine  Verpflichtung für den Betrachter ergäbe. Was der Besucher zieht  und was nicht, entscheidet er selbst und nicht bild. Konsum ist per Definition freiwillig.
Beispiel: Ich besitze und mir gehört eine Packung gemischte Pralinen.  Nur ich entscheide - und niemals der Hersteller oder der Zwischenhändler - welche ich davon esse. 

"Springer  argumentiert, Richter habe in dem Video eine Anleitung zum Umgehen einer  technisch wirksamen Schutzmaßnahme geliefert und das ist in Deutschland  nicht erlaubt."
Diese Argumentation von Bild ist äh auf "Bild-Niveau":
1. Wenn überhaupt ist das Umgehen selbst, nicht aber die Weitergabe der Information wie es geht illegal. 
2. Der Einsatz einer wirksamen Schutzmaßnahme legalisiert mit Nichten eine illegale Handlung und kann selbst Teil einer illegalen Handlung sein.
Beispiel:  Wenn ich den Spind meines Kollegen mit einem Vorhängeschloß verschließe (wirksame Schutzmaßnahme), hat mein Kollege dennoch das Recht, diese Schutzmaßmame zu umgehen - es ist schließlich sein Spind. Der Umstand, dass ich zuvor Hundekot in seinen Spind gelegt habe, wird durch den Einsatz meiner technisch wirksamen Schutzmaßnahme gegen das Entfernen des Hundekotes in seinem Spind nicht legal und gibt mir auch keine juristische Handhabe gegen jemandem, der ihm dabei hilft, das Schloß aufzubrechen (die Schutzmaßnahme zu umgehen).


----------



## SKPC (9. März 2016)

Warum geht Bild so gegen Adblock-Nutzer vor? PC-Welt etc. schaffen es doch auch Adblock-Nutzern Werbung anzuzeigen, also sollte es Springer doch auch schaffen. So ist dies einfach nur eine Nötigung eine technisch wirksame Maßnahme gegen Malware etc. auszuschalten.


----------



## Andrej (10. März 2016)

Unglaublich,dass ich das noch erleben kann.Dass jemand dieses Drecksblatt verklagt.
Ich muss mir diesen Tag rot im Kalender anstreichen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2016)

Ich komme selbst mit deaktiviertem Adblocker nicht drauf^^ es gab durchaus Dinge, über die ich trauriger war.


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2016)

SKPC schrieb:


> Warum geht Bild so gegen Adblock-Nutzer vor? PC-Welt etc. schaffen es doch auch Adblock-Nutzern Werbung anzuzeigen, also sollte es Springer doch auch schaffen. So ist dies einfach nur eine Nötigung eine technisch wirksame Maßnahme gegen Malware etc. auszuschalten.



Geht hier (wohl nicht zu unrecht) um das Prinzip.



Andrej schrieb:


> Unglaublich,dass ich das noch erleben kann.Dass jemand dieses Drecksblatt verklagt.
> Ich muss mir diesen Tag rot im Kalender anstreichen.



Da passt du aber nicht sonderlich gut auf, die werden am laufendem Band verklagt. Mal haben sie in einem Artikel über den Roman "Tagebuch einer Nymphomanin" ein Foto von einem Bikinimodell einfügt, (pikantes Detail der Fotograf mußte dem Modell zusichern das die Fotos NICHT in Bildzeitung veröffentlicht werden), das hat sie 13.000€ gekostet. Ein anderes mal haben "Bild Leserreporter" diverse Politiker gestalkt, das endete auch mit einer Verurteilung für die Bildzeitung. Der Höhepunkt war als ich eines Morgens am Kiosk eine Bildzeitung mit einer Gegendarstellung von Heide Simones als Schlagzeile erblicken mußte.

Hier zum nachlesen:
„Bild“ macht mit Korrekturspalte auf — BILDblog


----------



## warawarawiiu (10. März 2016)

Finde der Springer verlag geht hier absolut richtig vor.

Es geht um deren geistiges eigentum das durch werbung finanziert wird.

Wer nicht bereit ist mit dem anschauen von werbung dafuer zu zahlen, der hat auch kein recht den service zu nutzen.

Der gebundelte hass in kommentaren wie "wuerde ich nichtmal meine rosette mit abwischen" etc. zeigt wie undifferenziert mit dem thema hier umgegangen wird.

Wenn ihr bild nicht moegt und deren inhalte nicht lesen wollt, kann euch doch ein aussperren auf deren seite egal sein.
Euer "bildzeitung is bloed und was fuer doofe" laesst euch im uebrigen nicht intelligenter erscheinen.


----------



## plusminus (10. März 2016)

Wieder mal das Märchen das es ohne Werbung nicht geht 
Den Nutzern mit schwachsiniger und verblödender Werbung auf die Nerven gehen,und ihm keine Wahl zu lassen es abzustellen ist laut Springer die Lösung 
Wenn es um Geldgier und Manager Gehälter geht ist jedes Mittel recht oder?!?!


----------



## Pumpi (10. März 2016)

Ein bißchen Werbeeinnahmen würde ich jeder Publikation die ich konsumiere gern zu gestehen, muss ja nicht weh tun. Handelt es sich um Werbung in einem Ausmaß wie hier auf PCGH dann ist es aber Körperverletzung.....


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Werbeeinnahmen würde ich jeder Publikation die ich konsumiere gern zu gestehen, muss ja nicht weh tun. Handelt es sich um Werbung in einem Ausmaß wie hier auf PCGH dann ist es aber Körperverletzung.....



AD-Block deaktiviert... und kann dein Problem nicht nachvollziehen, Rechts das kleine Banner und der größere Hintergrund is Werbung, ich lese die Artikel... Solange da nichts aufploppt oder einfach anfängt ton zu machen wird Sie nicht abgesägt :3 Wobei ich mich erinnere hier ma so ne Werbung mit eingebautem Video gefunden zu haben...  die Habe ich mit der Filterliste rausgehauen.

Naja was ich sagen will, die Art der Werbung ist für mich entscheidend. Solange man es wie in der Stadt hält und man sich den Spaß anschauen kann weils da ist aber einem sonst nicht behindert ist alles gut  Die Seiten die dich für Einnahmen mit Pop-Ups bewerfen dort Freut sich mein AD-Block 

Aber grade bei meinen Stamm-Seiten ist der AD-Block entweder ganz aus oder ich habe nur die nervigste Werbung die mich persönlich beim Konsumieren stört geblockt o.O 

Schließlich unterstützt man was man mag


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2016)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Werbeeinnahmen würde ich jeder Publikation die ich konsumiere gern zu gestehen, muss ja nicht weh tun. Handelt es sich um Werbung in einem Ausmaß wie hier auf PCGH dann ist es aber Körperverletzung.....



Du bist eine Mimose oder dir wird eine völlig andere Seite angezeigt als dem Rest. Mir ist Werbung hier überhaupt erst aufgefallen als ich mir die Seite uneingeloggt angesehen habe und auch da war sie absolut erträglich. Ein paar Banner und das war es eigentlich schon.

Solange sich alles mit einem Klick schließen läßt und die Videos auf stumm geschaltet sind ist alles in Ordnung. Bei mobile Webseiten sollten sich mit Videos allerdings zurückhalten.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn ihr bild nicht moegt und deren inhalte nicht lesen wollt, kann euch doch ein aussperren auf deren seite egal sein.
> Euer "bildzeitung is bloed und was fuer doofe" laesst euch im uebrigen nicht intelligenter erscheinen.



In der Sache stimme ich dir sonst zu, allerdings ist Bild wirklich ein absolut übles Blatt, das haufenweise Existenzen auf dem Gewissen hat und sonst dadurch auffällt in der Gesellschaft Hass und Zwietracht zu sähen. Von daher kann man da durchaus seine Verachtung zum ausdruck bringen, zumal sie die hier gegen das Blatt und nicht seine Leser richtet.


----------



## Pumpi (10. März 2016)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Solange sich alles mit einem Klick schließen läßt und die Videos auf stumm geschaltet sind ist alles in Ordnung....



Da stimme ich dir zu. Nur leider passt den Werbetreibenden hier meine Windowsskalierung nicht, weshalb ich die werbe PopUps nicht mal eben wegklicken kann, weil das Close-Kreuz leider außerhalb des Bildschirms liegt. Ich hab das so auf noch keiner anderen Webseite erlebt. PCGH ist der Grund weshalb ich mir überhaupt Ende 2015 das erste mal einen Ad-Blocker installiert hab.

Edit. Außerdem läuft die Hauptseite nun mit Ad-Block auch endlich mal flüssig, ohne geruckel.


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2016)

Ich habe hier noch nicht einmal ein POP-Up gesehen und wie gesagt mein AD-Blocker ist deaktiviert o.O bis auf die eine sonderregel


----------



## Pumpi (10. März 2016)

denrusl schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch nicht einmal ein POP-Up gesehen und wie gesagt mein AD-Blocker ist deaktiviert o.O bis auf die eine sonderregel



Wahrscheinlich checken hier einige gar nicht was es bedeutet wirklich mit allem Block auf OFF zu fahren, weil irgendwelche Teile der mehrfach installierten Blocker trotzdem aktiv sind


----------



## denrusl (10. März 2016)

mhm, wie hoch ist die chance das DU expezit einfach pech hast bei der für dich generierten Werbung? Auch eine Möglichkeit, den Derzeit bin ich, unter der Woche, vormittags, mim Arbeitsrechner hier und ich kann dir zu 100% versichern da ist derartige Software nicht installiert 

Und auch hier noch nie ein POP-UP getroffen


----------



## Trolli91 (10. März 2016)

Also ich finde es sehr(!) gut, dass BILD Adblocknutzer aussperrt. Jedes mal wenn ich versehentlich einen Link auf bild.de anklicke werde ich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich schnellstens wieder gehen sollte um keine langfristigen Schäden zu erleiden. Ist doch ein netter Service


----------

